# LT4000 Rear Wheel Replacement



## azlawnguy (Jul 10, 2014)

HI Guys,

new here and need help!!!

need a replacement rear wheel for my 92 LT4000 all wheel steer tractor.
its a 20x10x8 with 3 lugs. old one was smashed in a tire machine.

any help would be greatly appreciated. I tried sears with no luck...
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Providing the Sears 917.xxxxxx number would allow one to look up the part# for the rim.
Assuming it starts with 917, Google-
AYP part# rim.


----------



## azlawnguy (Jul 10, 2014)

536.252570 Thanks in advance


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

536 is a Murray built machine.

OM here if you don't have one-
http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/pd_download/lis_pdf/OWNM/LR708009.pdf


----------

